# Does rating a rider low, 3 or less mean uber will block that rider from you



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

when a driver rates a rider low say from 1 to 3 cause uber to block that rider from that drivers future pings?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

No
It means the rider will rate you negative also because they will check their rating after the ride. Be very picky about who you pick uo


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> No
> It means the rider will rate you negative also because they will check their rating after the ride. Be very picky about who you pick uo


Yeah, but i wait a week or so and go back and change from a 5, which i rate all initially, to a 1


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Yeah, but i wait a week or so and go back and change from a 5, which i rate all initially, to a 1


Would still tell who it was as I don't take an Uber but once every few weeks as a passenger so it is exceedingly obvious who the low rate came from and easy to give one in kind.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would still tell who it was as I don't take an Uber but once every few weeks as a passenger so it is exceedingly obvious who the low rate came from and easy to give one in kind.


I think you are a bit confused here. Never, either at the time or later, is the rider told who a rating is from. And, most riders take multiple rides during a 2 week period, but no being a driver, you would not know that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> I think you are a bit confused here. Never, either at the time or later, is the rider told who a rating is from. And, most riders take multiple rides during a 2 week period, but no being a driver, you would not know that.


It is easy for the rider who takes very few trips to find out. I look at the rating before the trip and message it to myself. At the beginning of the next trip that could be a week or more I look at the rating if it is lower than the previous rating the last driver gets a one star. I alternate by my wife and my account for both Uber and Lyft so it is some time between rides on the same account.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> when a driver rates a rider low say from 1 to 3 cause uber to block that rider from that drivers future pings?


Some members have commented that a 1 ⭐ will block while others have picked up the same pax after rating them 1 ⭐ .

My suggestion...contact Uber via that trip in the app and ask to be blocked.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would still tell who it was as I don't take an Uber but once every few weeks as a passenger so it is exceedingly obvious who the low rate came from and easy to give one in kind.


Has a driver given you a 1 or 3?



Uberfunitis said:


> It is easy for the rider who takes very few trips to find out. I look at the rating before the trip and message it to myself. At the beginning of the next trip that could be a week or more I look at the rating if it is lower than the previous rating the last driver gets a one star. I alternate by my wife and my account for both Uber and Lyft so it is some time between rides on the same account.


So if the driver gave you a 4 you would still give a 1?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Has a driver given you a 1 or 3?
> 
> So if the driver gave you a 4 you would still give a 1?


Have no idea if they gave a one two or three or four did not take the time to calculate. Rating drop for no good reason and they get a one in response, so yes a four gets a one if uncalled for from my perspective.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> when a driver rates a rider low say from 1 to 3 cause uber to block that rider from that drivers future pings?


Even if you rate them 3 star or lower, Uber will still pair you with the rider. You can go to trip history and ask Uber not to pair with the rider again. That's the only way. 
But if you rate anyone 3 stars or below on lyft the system will never match you with the passenger.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> when a driver rates a rider low say from 1 to 3 cause uber to block that rider from that drivers future pings?


How often are you ever really paired with the same pax. It happened twice in one year for me. Rate 5 stars and forget about it, especially now with the tipping option available.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not a jerk, I type in my location instead of using the pin, I never order a ride until I am ready and I almost always tip. My passenger rating is 5.0 and probably always will be. I can't understand why drivers do anything to other drivers that would merit anything else.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> I'm not a jerk, I type in my location instead of using the pin, I never order a ride until I am ready and I almost always tip. My passenger rating is 5.0 and probably always will be. I can't understand why drivers do anything to other drivers that would merit anything else.


Two reasons to increase the level of service you receive when you are a passenger and also to get rid of competitors when you are driving.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

novadrivergal said:


> I'm not a jerk, I type in my location instead of using the pin, I never order a ride until I am ready and I almost always tip. My passenger rating is 5.0 and probably always will be. I can't understand why drivers do anything to other drivers that would merit anything else.


Ditto. I make it as easy on the driver as possible. After a year and a half of this I would hope to understand how this is done. Ready at pick up, tip at the ready and a conversation about insurance. Lol


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

novadrivergal said:


> I'm not a jerk, I type in my location instead of using the pin, I never order a ride until I am ready and I almost always tip. My passenger rating is 5.0 and probably always will be. I can't understand why drivers do anything to other drivers that would merit anything else.


Simply tooooooo good to be true. How many times have you used uber?


----------



## Christine63 (Mar 20, 2017)

CanadianUberMan said:


> How often are you ever really paired with the same pax. It happened twice in one year for me. Rate 5 stars and forget about it, especially now with the tipping option available.


I've had three in the last 3 weeks! Go figure.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> No
> It means the rider will rate you negative also because they will check their rating after the ride. Be very picky about who you pick uo


I usually wait 24 hours to change a pax rating....enough time for them to have checked their rating and if wanted give me a tip..... 2 days ago had a pax on drop-off say "I'll put your tip and 5 stars on the the card" well later that day my rating dropped and no tip....so next day I went and wrote customer support and rerated him a 1 requested never to match him again....I don't need his $2.47 crap ride and liar person..


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> At the beginning of the next trip that could be a week or more I look at the rating if it is lower than the previous rating the last driver gets a one star.


So, you rate based on what you're rated by the driver. No different in principle than what some of these driver's are doing.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would still tell who it was as I don't take an Uber but once every few weeks as a passenger so it is exceedingly obvious who the low rate came from and easy to give one in kind.


you're likely a lazy government worker in DC living over the taxes of others......a leech......and now you get off by down rating and treating drivers who earn about $10 hr like crap//// you deserve to go to .......................


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> So, you rate based on what you're rated by the driver. No different in principle than what some of these driver's are doing.


It is exactly the same. If a driver does something that deserves a lower rating than there is no reason to hesitate in rating low. If however the driver did an ok job than it is time to wait and see what they do and respond accordingly. I have only had one or two true five star rides so generally do not have to worry about that.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is exactly the same. If a driver does something that deserves a lower rating than there is no reason to hesitate in rating low. If however the driver did an ok job than it is time to wait and see what they do and respond accordingly. I have only had one or two true five star rides so generally do not have to worry about that.


Fair enough.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> when a driver rates a rider low say from 1 to 3 cause uber to block that rider from that drivers future pings?


Yes you are correct, Uber will not match you with anyone you rate one or two stars. I'm not sure about the three-star rating, but for one or two stars you will not be matched up with them again



Uberfunitis said:


> It is easy for the rider who takes very few trips to find out. I look at the rating before the trip and message it to myself. At the beginning of the next trip that could be a week or more I look at the rating if it is lower than the previous rating the last driver gets a one star. I alternate by my wife and my account for both Uber and Lyft so it is some time between rides on the same account.


a driver can change their passengers' ratings at any time, hell I go back and change mine if they don't give me a tip after I provide stellar service: a spotless and clean-smelling car, safe driving, friendly and helpful attitude, etc...........Everyone starts off with a five stars and depending on whether or not that person decided to throw a buck or 2 or 5 my way on their $2.62 minimum fare ride, I change them to a 1 or 2 if they are cheap mother****ers. They're getting a ride that's safer, cleaner, more dependable and WAY better conversation than a cab at 1/4 the cost. I never tipped cabs less than 20%, and that means when my ride to the airport cost $80, I would give the cabdriver $100 and yes that $20 extra is his tip. We live in a tipping culture, that's how the United States is, and in no other service job is tipping just ignored the way pax feel they can ignore tipping Uber and lift drivers. If people are so cheap or can't afford to tip, they shouldn't be taking Uber - they should take the bus. You don't go out to dinner if you don't have enough money to cover your tip as well of the cost of the meal and tax. So, I can go back into someone's reading and change it four times back-and-forth if I want to, there have been times where I've changed the rating to a "1-star" too soon, when They don't tip for a few days, and then I go in and change them back to five stars. I can change it in a year if I want


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I was told by Uber on two separate occasions that only a 1 star will automatically block a future match.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I was told by Uber on two separate occasions that only a 1 star will automatically block a future match.


It will


----------

